# Ghost shows, Ghost Adventures, Ghost Hunters.



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 14, 2010)

Now I love Ghost Adventures, I could watch that Zak for hours, he is so hot.

But besides the eye candy, I like seeing the different techniques that they use to get a response from the spirits.

I believe in spirits and am a big chicken and would not go around trying to stir them up but I do like to watch others do it, lol






I actually live near a place that has great potential to have ghosts, Bloody Lane at the Antietam National Battlefields.

What do you think, you think these shows are for real? Do you watch any of them, If so which ones?


----------



## Leeana (Feb 14, 2010)

I work in a nursing home type facility - at night - by myself .... I've seen things, heard things and felt things. With all of the people that have passed there, been in pain and spent their last days of their life there. There are some rooms, two actually, that I get the oddest sensation in and I just don't like being in there. I also do not like going into empty rooms, or rooms that someone has passed in recently...just a bit much for me. I even chatted with Bonnie about one of the things that freaked me out the most at work one night...

I watch Ghost Hunters (TAPS) almost daily...im catching up on previous seasons on youtube. I cannot, however, watch it on nights that I go into work as I will really freak myself out.

TAPS does a lot of debunking, but it is scripted..so it is hard to tell for sure. Its a "show", its really hard to tell if any of it is real or if they are just acting.

A few weeks ago we had a hospice lady pass, she has a sudden stroke and hospice stepped in to "take over and do their thing" and was with her around the clock her last week after the stroke. It was about 4:30 in the morning and I ran upstairs to take care of a call light and I swear when I got to the top of the stairs I heard someone say "hello". Kinda throught something odd of it, but took care of the call light and came back down and went straight to the room and the lady had passed away just minutes before. I asked the nurse if she had yelled for me when she passed and she said no. Then she told me that it was prob the lady saying goodbye to me....I was like you are so not helping with my being paranoid





The first one was back in about Sept, I was sitting at the desk and out of the corner of my eye I cought some hangers with laundry moving on the laundry cart, so i stared at it for a solid minute or so watching the laundry, after about a minute it felt like something was REALLY close to me, sort of like how when someone leans in to say something right infront of your face and I heard a ladys voice say "hey". Now, it could have been a bird, it could have been someone in a nearby room cough, but I guess only I know what I heard. I was out of that chair SO fast and ran to the kitchen and stayed in there for about 5-10 minutes just trying to calm down. I had to really make myself go back over to the AL/EC side of the facility. I've never really felt "right" there since, always looking over my back ext.

Then to add to it, the story above was at aound 2:30am on a Saturday, around 4am one of guy residents was yelling for help, I of course took off down to his room and he was in bed staring at the foot of his bed, now he was not an "alert" guy and was about hospice resident, I asked him what he was staring at as his eyes were big and he looking really freaked. He said "the lady"...asked him several more times, same thing. I went in the next morning to get him up and agian he was staring at the foot of his bed, this time at the ceiling though, agian said he was looking at the lady. By this time, my other co worker was there and I went and got her and told her to ask him. She did, same story, he was looking at the lady. FREAKED ME OUT, did I mention this was the SAME night of my experience? Now, he was on several meds that could cause him to "see things in his mind", but really a bit odd for me. He passed away a few days after this too..

Then a few weeks ago, one of our other male residents (his room is room directly beside the mans room above) called me around 3am and told me to get ____ out of his room. This guy is totally alert, and there is a female resident that we have that is confused that use to wonder into rooms when she first came. I told him, No it couldn't be her because she is in bed asleep hooked up to a magnet alarm and your door was locked. He said that a lady came out of his bathroom and opened up his door and walked out. I asked him what she looked like and he said he didn't get a good look at her. Agian...just anothing one that I add to the list of odd happenings at my work.

A really odd one was just last week, a guy had passed away and his room was empty. About 6:30am my beeper showed up that his room # bed call light was going off...went down to his room and before I got there it turned its self off. I asked my co worker if she had turned it off and she said she hadn't even seen it was going off. There is like a three step program to turn off a call light, they dont just go off by themselves and the best part was he use to fool with the call buttons all the time without knowing what he was playing with. My co worker made the joke "Oh..____ is just playing with the lights agian". I was like so not funny, you don't have to spend the night with all these things.

Worst part was, that room was right behind the nurse desk where I spend most of my night..we finally got a lady moved in there. Makes me feel a LOT better.

Oh and we are supose to keep all the lights dimmed way down at night in the halls....ha....when I come in, I turn every light on so bright it looks like a lite bright!!

I always catch things out of the corner of my eye too..like really thin shadows at the end of a hallway. Those are what really creep me out, there is one play that I am pretty sure its just a care driving by but other halls there is no way its a car headlight.


----------



## Firefall (Feb 14, 2010)

I like those shows but they seem to be the same week after week and nothing ever happens....much, it gets a little fake too.......almost like they are over re-acting? I can't decide if its real or not, but can be fun to watch I like Ghost Adventures best.......but I really like Desitnation Truth and MonsterQuest too.


----------



## yankee_minis (Feb 14, 2010)

I believe TAPS is for real. (Ghost Hunters) If they found something spectacular every week it would be fake. And they don't over react or cry or say something is a ghost when it could be something normal.

Ghost Hunters International is selling out, I think. The first season they found nothing and it was boring. So this season they're saying more stuff is haunted. I think Jason would probably smack them if he was in the room and they said 'haunted' when he didn't think it was. lol

Scripted? well I find the other shows annoying... mostly cuz I don't understand what they said or what happened. The only time GH is scripted is probably when they tell us what they were thinking or what just happened. It's not like they're scripted while they're actually hunting...

Love Steve and Tango! But they got kinda tough when they were looking for apprentices. Steve can make the fake girls cry!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 14, 2010)

Love it, great insight. Anybody else watch these shows or have any spookie stores? I would be a screamer I think if anything touched my leg or something. Lol so can't judge the guys on the shows for jumping or screaming. The camera guy on Ghost Adventures isn't a real ghost hunter he just gets left in the scary areas, he is a riot I think.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, "Ghosts" are real. And yes, there are real "Ghost Hunters" out there......but they don't put themselves on TV.

I enjoy watching the various TV shows that are out there, but they are produced for ENTERTAINMENT purposes.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 14, 2010)

Why wouldn't they be on TV? If I did that I would be on TV if possible. If I was good at it. How better to make money to fund the program. I would think it is quite expensive to buy all the equipment and travel to the haunted locations. How do the people that don't go public prove that they are for real any more than the ones that do? It all seems like it could be in the eye of the beholder. Do the investigators that don't go on TV have a website so people can see what they have experienced. If it weren't on TV I sure wouldn't be able to see it. Seems kind of bias to discount the investigators just because they are on TV unless there is some real evidence that disputes them.


----------



## Mominis (Feb 14, 2010)

I believe in ghosts but I don't think that the shows are 100% true. I think they are "Hollywooded up" and really pay no mind to them. I do, however, watch them on Halloween, just for kicks. I know for a fact that my workplace is haunted. It's odd, my husband and I work together and he has several occasions that he is in the building alone at night. Once night, I stayed with him and I ran downstairs to get him a cup of coffee. I swear that I wouldn't admit this anywhere but a forum where you guys can't actually see me blush, but while I was alone downstairs, I swear "something" was watching me. I grabbed him a bottle of water rather than coffee because it took too long to wait down there by myself for coffee to brew and then I RAN all the way upstairs to hand it to him. I just know that whatever 'it' was was following me. Then, last week, just out of the blue, one of the other workers claimed that he had seen things downstairs too. I never said anything to him about my experience. We were talking about the movie "Paranormal Activity,"which I haven't seen, when he brought up the ghosts in the building. So, IMHO yeah, they are out there.


----------



## miniwhinny (Feb 15, 2010)

Maxi'sMinis said:


> What do you think, you think these shows are for real?



Not for one second






Totally fake, totally entertainment.


----------



## tagalong (Feb 16, 2010)

Not all fake. I have seen and experienced too many things in my life to make that statement.





*Ghost Hunters* is not very scripted - beyond following the same format and set-up for each show. If you want to call that a script as opposed to just a format, whatever. If it was fake, there would ALWAYS be something going during their investigations - and usually they are debunking most of what is said to occur. And many times, nothing occurs at all. Much too low key and focussed on debunking to be fake. And those guys are not actors. Not even lousy ones.



As is demonstrated by the commercials and/or promos they do... or when they meet the clients in the usual introduction sequence. They have shown that they can't act their way out of a wet paper bag - so when they do react to something - IF anything even happens, it is genuine as opposed to acting.

*Ghost Hunters International*... Don't care for it as much - and they do less serious debunking.

*Ghost Adventures* - aka Frat Boys Ghost Hunters



- gets a bit too dramatic at times. Zak's OTT narration is a bit much. And I do not buy the times Zak has been "possessed" - and it seems that every other EVP he hears he always interprets as his name. Edging towards drama/entertainment as opposed to investigation. No real attempts to debunk anything.

The HUUUGE FAKE award goes to *Most Haunted* - a British ghost hunting show that is on the Travel Channel here. Something ALWAYS happens. Things are ALWAYS thrown at them from off camera. They ALWAYS hear voices. The 3 women ALWAYS scream and shriek and carry on. They do not even try to debunk anything or find alternative explanations.

IMO most of that is staged - especially the way they always have "poltergeist" activity and things are thrown at them. Yeeeeeah riiiiight. Entertainment - and not even good entertainment with all the screaming those women do...


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 16, 2010)

Tagalong I totally agree with everything you said!



I too believe Zak puts it on but he can do that in my book just cause he is so cute, lol. I thought the glass box machine they had that time that was doing all the electricity stuff was a riot. Then they had a guy that threw something and was caught on camera by one of the call in's and they had to show it and say he was a fake. I too believe Taps is a good team because they do try to find out what made something move or a sound etc. instead of always saying it was paranormal.

When I was 16 yrs old my best friend was killed violently in a car crash that I SHOULD have been in. My Mother would not let me go with her even after serious begging. I know this was a bigger powers intervention. Before Ouija boards were known to be a bad thing my Mom and I used one to contact my friend. Well we contacted something for sure but it wasn't a nice thing. My Mom also did automatic handwriting have you heard of that? She never shared it with anyone but I would read it when she was not home and it was scary. During that time I really felt like this stuff brought something into our house that was not good. She stopped doing that kind of stuff and really got after me too about it. She must have had something happen to her that scared the you know what out of her. I was scared to death in that house alone. Soooo that is why I don't mess with ghosts, you never know what your going to get!





I have even felt freaked out watching a couple of the ghost shows, Taps was doing a big factory one time and they really seemed to make contact with several entities and I felt creepy after watching it but can't help myself, I'm addicted. I think mostly the supposedly haunted locations that they go to are so interesting and it is cool being able to see these places and hear about their history without being there, I'm such a scaredy cat.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Feb 19, 2010)

I wacth those shows. I've even been to the Houghton Mansion in North Adams. I've gotten pics of orbs there. I wasn't as scared as I thought I would be. Zac has been there and so has the crew of Ghost Hunters(if I'm not mistaken). I can't wait to go to my friends house as his house is very active. He has a cemetary in the back yard and across the street. We have a cemetary next door to our house and come summer we are going to see if there is any activity there. I believe as I have seen things and felt things before.

Christy


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Feb 19, 2010)

It's funny how I ended up seeing this thread today. I was just thinking about my experiences earlier.

My first experience, I still get scared thinking about. When I was 16, I was heavily into this certain rap group. I mean seriously into them! Whenever I heard their music, I felt like I was being hypnotized sort of. They had this one song that had me under it's spell. I recorded it 4 times in a row on a cassette, and would listen to it fully, rewind it, and listen to it again, over and over. I would listen to that song 12 times if need be. Anyways, I ended up getting their Cassette and I tried playing it, and my radio turned off three different times. This was a brand new radio and had never done this before! On the fourth try, it played. They had a hidden message that you had to decode in the booklet. I began decoding it, and it was talking about all this demonic stuff, and it freaked me out. I ended up putting it out in the shed and got rid of it the next day. I asked a friend who also listened to them if they had decoded it, and they said no. Others overheard us and started discussing how they were devil worshippers. I didn't believe them. I felt it was weird, but there was no way that a rap group could be devil worshippers. I pushed the comments aside and continued listening to that song. I borrowed another friend's copy of the cassette (that did not have the booklet) and that night, I went to bed just like any other night. I was lying in bed, and I had this really creepy feeling that I was being watched. I glanced over at my little brother's bed (he was sleeping in my mom's bed), and my huge California Raisin stuffed toy was sitting there perfectly, just staring at me. She was on the bed every night, and I never had a problem with it or got weird feelings before. Well, I ended up reaching over, and pulled her leg out from under her to make her fall on her back. She was still on my brother's bed, but since she was no longer staring at me, I went to sleep. Morning comes, and as soon as I sit up and glance over at my brother's bed, the raisin was gone. I look across the room and she is on the opposite side, sitting on the floor staring at me just like she had been the night before. I tell you, I was so freaked out. I returned the tape to my friend, erased every single thing I could that I had on the rap group, and have never listened to them since. 13 years later, I'm still leery of my raisin but I have never had a problem with it since.

My neighbor's husband passed away about 11 years ago. Right after he passed away, while family members were staying with her, they would wake up to things being in the wrong spot, cabinets where his medicine had been kept were open, and the brand new car died at the cemetary when they attempted to leave after the funeral (it only started after she promised to come back). She had called me and asked me to watch her dog while she went on vacation a few months later. I did not want to go in a haunted house, so I didn't call her back. That night, I was in the bathroom, and the light turned out on me. It ended up happening to me once more that night. The next night, it happened three times, once including a night light that I had on just in case went out also. The third day comes around, and I'm home alone. I know I was the last one in the bathroom (and I do not pee with the toilet seat up), but when I went in there, it was up. We also had a coffee table that was REALLY hard to open one of the drawers. When I came into the living room from the bathroom, the drawer was open. Scary. That night, I had to have family members wait outside while I used the restroom because I knew it would happen. It did. I was the only one that it turned off on. The next day, I called my neighbor back, and it hasn't happened to me since.

In 2001, my husband and I were house sitting for a friend, and my brother was over. We were all in the kitchen and all of a sudden the TV changed channels and was blaring loud. It was a program on killer bees and all we kept hearing was the buzzing of the bees. We used the romote, and attempted the set itself, but the tv would not go down, turn channels, or turn off. We had to unplug the tv altogether. Then the next day, we plugged it back in thinking it was a short or something, and everything was fine. We went out swimming, and while we were all in the pool, the tv turned itself on and was blaring again. My husband went to the steps to get out and unplug it, and it turned itself off. We swam around for a few more minutes, then it happened again. We all got out, went in, unplugged it and went to our own home. The owners laughed about it saying it was probably a short. But after they moved out, we ended up moving into that house (stupid, I know). Our friend told us after we moved in that she hated that house and was beyond glad to get out of it, even though they moved into a fixer upper. Right after we moved in, one of our dog's died. A week later, another dog bit our friend and we had to get rid of him, and exactly a week after that, our third dog got his head caught in the fence and almost broke his neck trying to get out. I was in the bedroom one day and went to walk out into the hallway, and I saw someone go into the weight-room down the hall. My brother and I were the only ones there, so I started talking to him asking what he was doing (he was 12, and not into exercising). He responded, but he was in the kitchen. We never did find anyone in the weight-room. Then one night, my husband and I were sleeping, and my mom comes screaming at our door that someone is outside the livingroom window. We had a ladder out there, and her and my brother heard it scrapping across the cement. We went out there, and the ladder was in the exact same spot it was supposed to be, and there was no sign of anyone. We only stayed there for a month and a half because it was just too creepy. But we had a lot of bad stuff happen in that short of time, and when we were in the process of moving out, my brother was walking by the detached garage, when he heard his name called. He thought it was us, so he went in and was talking to "us", only to find no one was in there. There has been over 9 owners in the past 20 years, so that tells me something is wrong with the place.

Like Leeanna, I've had jobs that were haunted too. I used to work in a dinnerware store, and in the morning time when you were the only one there, you'd hear the dishes being set down on other china, or you'd hear things move behind you. My brother worked at another store in the same mall, and everyone who worked there heard "someone" flipping through the music CD's, or plastic bags rustling, when no one else was in the store. I worked in a youth center on a local military base for a couple years, and we always had to have accountability of how many kids we had on the premises. One day, all but two kids went on a field trip. The two girls came up to me and told me that there was another girl in the bathroom when they were in there. They said the stall door was shut and when they looked under it, they saw her legs swinging. We all knew that was unlikely, because there WERE no other kids. Not long after that, I started hearing children laughing when we didn't have kids in our building, I felt tugging on my shirt when no one else was around, I was "locked" out of the building even through the door was unlocked (someone was holding it from the inside), basketballs would fly off their shelf at 5 am when no one was in the gym with us, and the worst of all was when I was in one of the rooms with several of the kids. I had a vine on one of my shelves and all of a sudden, it started to slinky down like a snake does coming from a tree. This vine was only 2 feet long, and when it was literally about a foot and a half down, it finally fell. As soon as it slinkyed more than half way, the weight should have pulled it down.

I currently work at an elementary school, and we have a little girl ghost in our cafeteria. Last year, I had two girls come up to me and tell me that they were standing by the bathroom, and all of a sudden the door shut by itself. I told my mom who works in the cafeteria and she said that she's heard about the ghost. One of our supervisors saw her last year, not knowingly she was talking to the little girl, and she vanished. Today, my mom felt her tugging on her apron two different times, and when she mentioned it, the other lunch lady said that the ghost was pulling on her's a couple of days ago.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 19, 2010)

Two things I'd like to say.........

One is that --- some people are more "sensitive" to "Ghosts" or Spirits who haven't crossed over for whatever reason.

(I bet there is more than one of us on here who can walk into a place and just KNOWS where a Spirit is.) For some reason, people who are Sensitives have more than their share of situations pulled to them.

And Two --- Yes, for some reason Spirits DON'T cross over when they should. But it doesn't always mean they are "BAD". Sometimes a Loved One will just pop in and visit, but other times a Spirit will hang around because of unfinished business.......but nothing necessarily negative.

There are the organizations and clubs, ie. TAPS, type groups who don't just go out and verify a haunting. They actually will go to a place and HELP. By helping, I mean they will determine that the location is "spirit filled" and will usually discover why and WHO.....This helps them with what their next step is. Some spirit just needs a gentle push "to the Light".........But there are Negative ones who basically need a BOOT. LOL!

Most of these situations are rare, but it's the ones that do happen that make the Ghost Hunter programs popular!

I know some people have a hard time believing any of this because their belief is that once you die, all is done. My answer and thought I'd like to put out is the scientific argument.........It's pure Physics...... Scientists have acknowledged that WE are made up of ENERGY......And once Energy is created --- IT NEVER DIES. (However it can change physically.)

PS: You think I'm puting my beliefs on the line??? You betchya! But I'm willing to take the pot shots.


----------

